# NBBD how much is it worth?



## brae (Aug 16, 2009)

I have an original NBBD which I am being forced to sell as I am moving.  I do not want part with it, but, it is too heavy for me to handle anymore.  Any ideas of what it is worth?  It is great condition and works beautifully.  I live in Northern Virginia  Thanks


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 16, 2009)

What is a NBBD?  Do you have pics?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

it would be a New Braunfels Black Diamond...

I have seen them listed here in Kansas City for anything from $35.00 to $300.00 (it hasn't sold) on Craig's List.  

I got mine for $35.00 three years ago when some people moved.  I was built before New Braunfels was a part of Char Broil and still made good heavy cookers.


----------



## brae (Aug 16, 2009)

It is the orginial New Braunfels black diamond smoker..pre Char Broil taker over.  A diamond in the rough.  I don't have pics right now but can get them if you want em.  I just refuse to part with it for what I see some people offering for similar, around 75$.  But would like to send it to a very useful home as it is too heavy for me anymore. I'll be performing on a the weber mountain smoker..I can  handle that size and weight.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are good smokers and very desirable and heavy built. 

I would say the average around KC is $100.00.

If you catch someone moving into an apartment you can get a steal because grills and smokers are not allowed in apartment complexes because of fire codes in most of the cities in the metro KC area.  Especially if it is close to the time they have to be moved.


----------



## rickw (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice smoker, post some pics.


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Aug 16, 2009)

I own one of the original NBBD smokers and they look llike this.



Very heavy smoker.

Reek


----------



## brae (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks.  I can't post pics. Don't know how but it looks like the one below.  It has been covered though, so in real good shape.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 22, 2009)

They are out of date and no longer of any value, see my profile and send the unit to me as I can recycle it to the metal yard for about a dollar.


----------

